# Is it okay for birds to lay eggs on sand?



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

I was wondering if it was okay to lay eggs on sand because with my pigeons i give them a nest bow that has sand in the bottom and then i put a layer of grass on top but they just push the grass away and have their eggs right on the sand is that okay? Thanks, CJ. Thomas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi CJ,

I don't know the answer to your question for certain, but I would guess that many a pigeon has been hatched and raised on a surface a whole lot worse than sand in a nest box. Thus, I suspect it is OK. Perhaps if you just "offer" the pigeons the nesting material rather than trying to "arrange" it for them, you will have better luck. I know my birds are quite particular about nest building and none of my efforts to improve things have been well received.

Terry Whatley


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning CJ,
I offered Frank & Jessie 'dried' pine needles. As soon as I began putting them in their cage away they went. 
It was so interesting to watch them construct their home 'their way'. Jessie would take 'one' needle at a time & tuck it under her, then another & another. If they didn't feel just right she would adjust herself to satisfy her comfort.
If you have some dried pine needles lying around waiting to be put to good use you might give them a try. 
Let us know how things are going.
Cindy


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

C.J., the eggs should be fine as long as the parents can turn them a couple times each day. If they bury in the sand (sand too deep), the will not be rotated properly and the bottom side will be too cool and the embryo could stick to the shell. Not Good.
Do as Cindy recommended with placing some pine needles near the nest and allow the parents to build the nest. Grass is not a good material as it could harbor molds which can cause serious illnesses to the birds.


----------

